# recommended clips (for ACL injury)



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a friend of mine looking for clip pedal advice.

Rider new to clips
Had ACL surgery
(they used a part of the hamstring to repair the ACL)

Speedplay Frogs are best because of the wide float.
Speedplay Frogs are NOT desirable because of the wide float.
Shimano SPD are best because the tension is adjustable and very beginner-friendly.

Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks!!

-sunny


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

*3 ACL repairs*



sunnyracegirl said:


> Got a friend of mine looking for clip pedal advice.
> 
> Rider new to clips
> Had ACL surgery
> ...


Two on the right knee Patella #1 & hamstring # 2and one on the left hamstring and I use crank Bros I also have my alignment ( Q factor) with a profesional bike fit.What works for me is a very standarded width Q factor I'm 5'11'' 190 # + - so she my need a closer spacing on her pedals

See a pro and for myself I've had no pain or soreness for years


----------



## Bodhinaz (Sep 30, 2005)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Got a friend of mine looking for clip pedal advice.
> 
> Rider new to clips
> Had ACL surgery
> ...


Sunny,

Hey, I can offer a PT's perspective. My first question is how far out of the surgery is your friend? If they are still within the first 4 months, I'd forget about clipless right now. The ACL restrains forward sliding motion of the lower leg, but also resists twisting stress, which is what happens to the knee when you try to release from your pedals. The hamstring graft is very strong, but it is not fully healed into the bone until 3 months, so you need to be carefull not to stress it too much early on.

I have never used the Frogs, but float is not what I'd be most interested in, it would be the release tension. This will impact the rotational forces through the knee the most. I ride Time ATAC now, but have used SPD's, and they can be set with very light tension (sometimes too light, and you can release inadvertantly), and they are easy to learn on. So, I guess I would look at the SPD's first, but remember, picking pedals is HIGHLY personal, and there are a lot of differing opinions, thats my thought. Feel free to email me with any more questions.
Neil


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

Having had ACL reconstuction on both knees I would add that if you your buddy gets the SPD's I would strongly advise the "multi release" Shimano cleats as opposed to the single direction release ones that come with the pedals. They run 10-20 bills and make things a bit easier in the case of unforseen ejections at odd angles


----------



## SageSierra (Oct 8, 2005)

Check out the Time A.T.A.C. - lots float and double sided, & low spring tension. This was recommended to me from several people with other knee problems. I had my ACL reconstruction & partial meniscus removal last fall in my left knee. It was H. E. double toothpicks! Then the right one in February. Previous to surgery, I could not even cycle one repitition, therefore it has taken a long time for range of motion and flex to return. The main thing to gain with the knee is a full range of motion. After surgery, I had to take my clips off and rode with my heel on the pedal - scary leg flopping and swinging. I had to forced my foot into clips (I swear this helped gain ROM)and have ridden clips since March. It has been a slow road but I need to gain confidence for clipless and the Time would be the choice for me. Next year? I guess I think I can get out of clips faster - and land on my shoulder before my precious knees hit


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

WOW. This is great info.

Thank you all! I'll pass this on and see what she says. I usually advise beginners to go with SPDs, but perhaps the Times would work well.

Thanks again!!  

-sunny


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Got a friend of mine looking for clip pedal advice.
> 
> Rider new to clips
> Had ACL surgery
> ...


Frogs have ZERO release tension so they would be the best but the Shimano type pedals and their clones can be set to a very low tension. Either type would be fine.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Got a friend of mine looking for clip pedal advice.
> 
> Rider new to clips
> Had ACL surgery
> ...


I don't understand. Why are Frogs not a good Idea? I thought the idea was to reduce any twisting tension on your knee. The frogs have zero release tension. You can also file down the pedal so it releases in both directions.

You indicate there will be problems with frogs, I'm just curious why?

Kapusta


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

SageSierra said:


> Check out the Time A.T.A.C. - lots float and double sided, & low spring tension. This was recommended to me from several people with other knee problems. I had my ACL reconstruction & partial meniscus removal last fall in my left knee.


I second the ATAC Z's. Very easy on the knees and beginner freindly.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

loopsb said:


> Having had ACL reconstuction on both knees I would add that if you your buddy gets the SPD's I would strongly advise the "multi release" Shimano cleats as opposed to the single direction release ones that come with the pedals. They run 10-20 bills and make things a bit easier in the case of unforseen ejections at odd angles


My opinion on that is that the multi release cleats would be the worst possible cleat setup for this situation. So that the foot doesn't pull out when it's least desirable, the retention tension has to be set high. As regular sideways release tension is not independent from general "multi (angle) release" then the overall release tension would possibly be too high for happy ACLs.

Having used the following pedals extensively AND having some knowledge of ACL repair and re-hab I'd rate ACL-friendly pedals in the following order -

1. Speedplay Frog.
2. Loosely adjusted Shimano SPD.
3. Well broken in Eggbeaters (mine are a smooth as butter).

One I would NOT recommend is the non adjustable ATAC.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Bodhinaz said:


> Sunny,
> 
> Hey, I can offer a PT's perspective. My first question is how far out of the surgery is your friend? If they are still within the first 4 months, I'd forget about clipless right now. The ACL restrains forward sliding motion of the lower leg, but also resists twisting stress, which is what happens to the knee when you try to release from your pedals. The hamstring graft is very strong, but it is not fully healed into the bone until 3 months, so you need to be carefull not to stress it too much early on.
> 
> ...


Neil,
Excellent suggestions.

Once the ACL is healed then pedal choice should be dependent more on q-factor and other symptoms of knee discomfort. The ACL should be structurally sound once it heals and the minimal amount of tension needed to release from any of the currently available pedals isn't enough to cause damage.

World-cup skiers can compete 1 year after ACL reconstruction and the tension needed to release from a ski binding with a DIN of 18 is 1000 times greater than any force generated by a MTB pedal.

The question which can't be answered is whether your friend sustained any damage other than the ACL and whether your friend now has any mechanical deficiencies or imbalances.

In the end, there is no "right" pedal for someone with an ACL repair and the decision on what to get will come down to trial & error.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I had my acl replaced 16 years ago. I run shimano spd's with no worries. I use the single release cleats and set them up medium/loose tension wise. My biggest concern for your freind would be the length of time since the surgery. I did very little in the way of sports aside from riding for a full year after mine. You will not know if you are hurting the graft since there are no nerve connections in it. It needs time to heal fully.

Drew


----------

